# Can they live together?



## thedogsmother

We have a tropical tank which has been established for over 2 years now and we had quite a selection of peaceful community fish,then I added a red eyed red tailed puffer who has systematically killed off all the fish, but one dwarfe gourami and a bulldog plec. The puffer then upped and died so now I am looking to add some colourful peaceful fish. I would like some tetras (neons or something similar), and some male guppies and some plattys. Can all these fish live together?. If I just get males (can't do with all the babies) can I get more than 1 guppy?. Can anyone suggest any other fish to add that would look nice and get on with the fish already at home in the tank?. Also I have a weather Loach that is going to go back in now that the puffer is no more.


----------



## PoisonGirl

neon tetras and guppies live happily together. as long as you only get males guppies u can have quite a few.. if u were to have one female for example, all the males wud fight over her.. but iv had gippies for years and only had males and never had a problem, nor have i had a problem with them living with tetras, mollies and playts

x


----------



## Kay73

minnows and danios are good community fish as well


----------



## shortbackandsides

Puffers are best kept on their own


----------



## thedogsmother

I was advised by the fish shop where I bought the puffer that the red eyed red tailed are the most laid back puffers and I wouldn't have a problem, then when I rang to ask if he would take it back because it was killing the others he said that if all my fish were dying it could be disease and he couldn't risk it. To be honest Im a bit ashamed to admit that I was really glad when it died as its been nothing but trouble since I got it, totally agree that they should be on their own. Will have to have a look at Minnows and Danios.


----------



## daredashi

you can keep guppies with neon tetra. most of tetra , danios will live peacefully with guppies.
2. my suggestion not to keep only male guppies. keep male female ratio as 2 female per 1 male. keeping females in tank keep males active and they show brighter colors. guppy fry you can alway keep in separate container (12x12" is also ok) and then give those to shop keeper.


----------



## thedogsmother

Right, in the tank so far I have a dwarfe gourami, a bulldog plec, a weather loach, neon tetras and male guppies. The fish I am thinking about adding are Raspboras, Plattys, Mollies and or Danios. What does anyone recommend from my list of possibles, idealy I could do with fish that live in the middle part of the tank or swim all over it, as I already have mostly top of the tank and bottom of the tank dwellers, also a lot of the residents are dull colours so I would like some colour. We have plenty of plants and bogwood on black sand, and its about ph 7.0ish. Any other fish that you can suggest for my list?


----------



## puppy

Have you considered swordtails? They are good fish, much like platys or mollies. And they come in some bright pretty colors too.


----------



## thedogsmother

Actually I was looking at some today and was going to check them out for suitability as they were V. pretty.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

reading all your comments I'm confused, I have a mix of angels, pleks, cardinals, platys, mollys, head and tail lights, and so on, I have tried to keep guppies and they have always been eaten, I thought it was because their tails looked like food, not too sure now though!!!

Oh, I alsoi have a red tailed shark and a silver shark, they (believe it or not) live harmoniously together and have done for years (except for the odd death) is this an unusual situation?


----------



## thedogsmother

We had 2 angels who were anything but angelic and ate almost all our guppies.


----------



## Angelbecks

thedogsmother said:


> Actually I was looking at some today and was going to check them out for suitability as they were V. pretty.


Yeah swordtails are as compatable as mollies, platies etc. All the fish you have listed above are compatable and no female guppies are not essential, males will live happy enough with other males.

The main thing is when thinking about stocking is how big your tank is how big is your tank? this will give you a rough guide as to how many new fish you can buy


----------



## hazyreality

stocking guide for a fish tank is length x width in inches divided by 10 for tropicals and 30 for coldwaters - that will give you the number of inches of fish you can have in your tank.
platies, swords, mollies, tetra's, siamese fighters(despite the name, 1 male and a max of 2 females ok)guppies, danio's, harlequins, white clouds, any smaller barbs but not tiger barbs!!! any of those are normally peaceful together, we have them all listed under code A at work 

*Heidi*


----------

